# One of those nights….



## method1 (1/8/15)

can't wick straight

rewicked about 15 times

killed half a pack of rayon and about 4 japanese cotton pads

everything tastes like cheese, even menthol…

sigh.. better call it a night

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Silver (1/8/15)

Sorry to hear @method1 
A new day, a fresh start - and a fresh taste hopefully 
What were you trying to wick?


----------



## Alex (1/8/15)

Sounds like vapors fatigue.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapors-fatigue.t2597/

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## method1 (1/8/15)

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear @method1
> A new day, a fresh start - and a fresh taste hopefully
> What were you trying to wick?



Just the billow v2 - seems to be getting worse with practice 



Alex said:


> Sounds like vapors fatigue.



seems legit 

on the subject.. where can I get rayon locally without paying the 7000% markup that vendors like to charge?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Alex (1/8/15)

method1 said:


> Just the billow v2 - seems to be getting worse with practice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My local greek barber has tons of the hybrid rayon, all it costs is R80 for a haircut

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (1/8/15)

Alex said:


> My local greek barber has tons of the hybrid rayon, all it costs is R80 for a haircut



Hybrid rayon?

A haircut could be tricky.. need hair first

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex (1/8/15)

method1 said:


> Hybrid rayon?
> 
> A haircut could be tricky.. need hair first



They do a nose and ear trim too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (1/8/15)

Here is the 40 ft box I got: http://www.importitall.co.za/Graham-Professional-Cellucotton-40-Ft-Box-ap-B004OR6OLY.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (1/8/15)

Andre said:


> Here is the 40 ft box I got: http://www.importitall.co.za/Graham-Professional-Cellucotton-40-Ft-Box-ap-B004OR6OLY.html



Thanks - a bit concerned about some of the reviewers saying they received 100% cotton and not rayon though….


----------



## Andre (1/8/15)

method1 said:


> Thanks - a bit concerned about some of the reviewers saying they received 100% cotton and not rayon though….


That is the right box by number to order for the real thing - it states 100% rayon fibers on the box. Some of the other numbers are either cotton or a mixture.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (1/8/15)

method1 said:


> Thanks - a bit concerned about some of the reviewers saying they received 100% cotton and not rayon though….


They ordered the wrong numbers, I remember.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## method1 (1/8/15)

Andre said:


> They ordered the wrong numbers, I remember.



thanks for the info - 10-20days wait… will have to use old socks in the meantime…


----------



## Silver (1/8/15)

method1 said:


> thanks for the info - 10-20days wait… will have to use old socks in the meantime…



Speak to @PeterHarris about vaping socks 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-socks.t2533/

Sorry I cant help you with the billow2 but surely many others could give you a hand....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/8/15)

method1 said:


> thanks for the info - 10-20days wait… will have to use old socks in the meantime…


If you are lucky, prepare for at least 30 days. But enough to last a lifetime.


----------



## DarkSide (1/8/15)

method1 said:


> can't wick straight
> 
> rewicked about 15 times
> 
> ...



The wicking part is easy for me on the Billows v2, "less is more" thanks to the YouTube vids, building those damn coils to fit inside the chimney that gets me, get the coils glowing oh! so beautifully, screw on chimney and "sparky the electrician" strikes again.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## method1 (1/8/15)

not the billow per se.. just having wicking fall apart, crumble, go to waste etc.

Just can't even make a wick.. never mind put one in the billow :-/

Also had a pack of Jap cotton that made everything taste like garlic.

vaping is fun!


----------



## method1 (1/8/15)

Problem solved.. thanks to @kelly22 for the tip about dischem cotton pads!


----------



## moonunit (1/8/15)

method1 said:


> Problem solved.. thanks to @kelly22 for the tip about dischem cotton pads!


How is the flavour compared to KGD?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (1/8/15)

moonunit said:


> How is the flavour compared to KGD?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not sure if I've had "authentic" KGD, just the stuff that comes in unmarked packets from various vendors.
The dischem stuff is better than that, great flavourm and R13 for a pack of 80. Very, very easy to work with too.


----------



## Redeemer (1/8/15)

@method1 I've been using the Dischem Softi pads exclusively for months, and give a bunch away at every opportunity I get to hear of more results.
Used KGD first, but switched to the small ones after trying out the Dischem ones (was an impulse buy, was browsing First Aid stuff, and just thought hey, it says Organic, non scented, only R12.95, what have I got to loose?)
And haven't looked back since! Super easy to work with, no taste of its own, wicks like a charm, and lasts a fair amount of time! Best impulse buy by far 
Vape On bro!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (1/8/15)

Redeemer said:


> @method1 I've been using the Dischem Softi pads exclusively for months, and give a bunch away at every opportunity I get to hear of more results.
> Used KGD first, but switched to the small ones after trying out the Dischem ones (was an impulse buy, was browsing First Aid stuff, and just thought hey, it says Organic, non scented, only R12.95, what have I got to loose?)
> And haven't looked back since! Super easy to work with, no taste of its own, wicks like a charm, and lasts a fair amount of time! Best impulse buy by far
> Vape On bro!



The stuff I got doesn't say "organic" - but best results I've had so far. Hopefully it doesn't contain radioactive roach poo or anything, or maybe that's why the flavour is so good…


----------



## Redeemer (1/8/15)

method1 said:


> The stuff I got doesn't say "organic" - but best results I've had so far. Hopefully it doesn't contain radioactive roach poo or anything, or maybe that's why the flavour is so good…
> 
> View attachment 32599



Meh, 100% Cotton, same thing 
Exactly the same ones I got and got @kelly22 to give a spin 
So far everyone who tries it loves it!
Now you know the Ninja Ways of my Billow V2 as @Chukin'Vape would put it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/8/15)

method1 said:


> The stuff I got doesn't say "organic" - but best results I've had so far. Hopefully it doesn't contain radioactive roach poo or anything, or maybe that's why the flavour is so good…
> 
> View attachment 32599



method1, stuff the cotton , I'm more interested in the rig behind the cotton pads - is it a multi channel signal gen? No worries, took a screen shot and blow it up; its a fancy mic preamp with filtering facilities.


----------



## method1 (1/8/15)

johan said:


> method1, stuff the cotton , I'm more interested in the rig behind the cotton pads - is it a multi channel signal gen? No worries, took a screen shot and blow it up; its a fancy mic preamp with filtering facilities.



Correct, a couple of mic preamps and an equalizer / filter 

I do have an oscilloscope and a Siemens signal generator in here somewhere too

Reactions: Like 1


----------

